# Federal Pacific Panels



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Guys

Just want to hear your thoughts and opinions about a 200 amp.
service disconnect, brand, Federal Pacific.

There are two other Fedral Pacific circuit breaker Panels, which I plan to replace with something like SD. And to keep the job cost down I am thinking about leaving the existing 200 amp. breaker in place.

Your comments are appreciated.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

They are the best panels ever made. I wish I had one in my house.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> They are the best panels ever made. I wish I had one in my house.


 :laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Change it , knucklehead.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Keep the FPE disconnect in place, and you got an immediate service upgrade free of charge. Call it a, I don't know, 400A, 600A, whatever it will trip at. QUALITY piece of equipment you plan on reusing there.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

What did you do underbid the job and now your looking for corners to cut to save your ass?


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

go to the thread I started about FPE


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

:bangin:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Is this an Insurance question?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Is this an Insurance question?


You can't chime in on this. You guys still install the stuff brand new in Canada. :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

$600.00


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You can't chime in on this. You guys still install the stuff brand new in Canada. :laughing:


Not me.. I never liked them.. Their discos we're OK... Panel/Breakers (stablock) we're always good for lighting up my cigarette..


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Post deleted


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hold tight. It depends on what vintage the FPE is. The older FPE stuff was top notch. It was the last generation that brought the empire down.

Put up a pic.


----------



## busymnky (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm not 100% about this, but I could swear I read somewhere that the 2pole stabloks were the main fire hazard and the bigger gear was okay. I'd test it though if IWY.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.inspect-ny.com/fpe/fpepanel.htm


----------



## busymnky (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Murph- good to know.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your comments.

No I did not under bid the job. I was just trying to find out if they made
anything that did lose their U.L. listing.

I'll removed the FPE Service Entrance Main, and replace everything
with QO SD products. :thumbsup:


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

does fpe stand for faulty piece of equipment


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Federal pacific breakers*

I did not understand the question...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Fixed prior to energizing and a slew of others.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

zen said:


> does fpe stand for faulty piece of equipment


 fire prone equipment


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rewire said:


> fire prone equipment


 
Flame Producing Equipment.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

partimer31 said:


> Thanks guys for all your comments.
> 
> No I did not under bid the job. I was just trying to find out if they made
> anything that did lose their U.L. listing.
> ...


there is no info on any recalled breakers that fpe made
nothing
absolutly nothing that will hold up in court is avalible that i can find anywhere
having said that CHANGE IT


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I like the way the breakers used to fall outta the panel when you removed the cover. 
The slim ones were really loose..


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> I like the way the breakers used to fall outta the panel when you removed the cover.
> The slim ones were really loose..


 self ejecting breakers


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

I have never seen any study claiming a problem with the larger FPE breakers. I have never seen any failures in real life with them either. As a matter of fact, I have seen 200 amp FPE service disconnects breakers trip before when the 20A branch circuit breaker failed to trip. 

I'm curious, does anyone have any real life experience with the larger FPE breakers failing to trip? Seen a study showing they don't trip?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

nolabama said:


> there is no info on any recalled breakers that fpe made
> nothing
> absolutly nothing that will hold up in court is avalible that i can find anywhere











..........


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

nolabama said:


> there is no info on any recalled breakers that fpe made
> nothing
> absolutly nothing that will hold up in court is avalible that i can find anywhere
> having said that CHANGE IT


Here is a lot of information on FPE hazards. If the company is out of business no one is left to recall the products.
http://www.inspect-ny.com/fpe/fpepanel.htm


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Here is a lot of information on FPE hazards. If the company is out of business no one is left to recall the products.
> http://www.inspect-ny.com/fpe/fpepanel.htm


 
I could not have said it better myself.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

nevermind


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

FPE = Fabulous Protective Equipment.

I don't know where you guys come off making fun of FPE all the time.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Federal Pacific breaker*

Okay, I re-read it tonight. If I did not tamper, anyway, shape or form with the breaker I think that I would use it.If you "bid" the job including a new breaker because you were unsure of it, the money is already there. If the customer requires new stuff and you bid it that way...just do it. Saving money, sometimes can give you ulcers.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Many thanks, the customer happy, I'm happy, I replacing everything
that's FPE. And money, well, thanks to you guys, I got a new customer.

By the way, I really enjoyed reading the additional posts. L.O.L.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

A 15a breaker wired to a #10 wire will allow you to weld with it without tripping..
I put down a 2000a main switch gear (mind you it was the gfi type), when I shorted out an hallway outlet.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

partimer31 said:


> Many thanks, the customer happy, I'm happy, I replacing everything
> that's FPE. And money, well, thanks to you guys, I got a new customer.
> 
> By the way, I really enjoyed reading the additional posts. L.O.L.


 

We will be expecting our cut of the job. Advice, council, and commission.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> ..........


Chris, where did you find this?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MarkyMark said:


> Chris, where did you find this?


I think he found it on a panel he replaced. He ended up sending it to me.


----------

